# biggest turbo that will fit with stock intake? 12v vr6



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

12v vr6, just want to know if anyone has any input on the biggest turbo that will fit with the stock intake and atp style exhaust mani, i have a nsp intake spacer and 2.9 tb if it makes a difference. im planning on having this pile boosted by spring.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: biggest turbo that will fit with stock intake? 12v vr6 (Nuzzi)*

I can comment on what I have (TO4E). Its pretty tight, alot of people have bigger though.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: biggest turbo that will fit with stock intake? 12v vr6 (GinsterMan98)*

In for this, also state if you are obd1/2 and pictures always help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: biggest turbo that will fit with stock intake? 12v vr6 (Yareka)*

I don't see the reason to put the biggest turbo on the stock manifold, you will max your OEM intake manifold air flow before you pass 20PSI on a small T4 with let say a 81, 84,86 back hose, or maybe you have plans to change the intake manifold later







let us know what are your plans and WHP #'s that you are looking for, have you think about the tranny?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: biggest turbo that will fit with stock intake? 12v vr6 (Nuzzi)*

i have the pt-61 turbo from precision...using t04E compressor housing with atp manifold and using stock intake manifold and its a very tight fit...


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: biggest turbo that will fit with stock intake? 12v vr6 (PjS860ct)*

well to be honest im new to turbos, ill be running megasquirt, i would like to keep the stock mani so i dont loose more bottom end, i can always go for a 2.9 mani. i wont be doing extensive head work or bigger valves. i already have 262 cams, most likely do a 8.5:1 spacer. tranny is a passat ccm wich i would like to swap out for a cdm corrado box, wavetrac is in the plans also, i have RS3 race tires 225/45/15. i drive the car alot so i dont want it to be useless around town, im thinking around 400hp would be the max i would want. i already have 3" side exit and the car is completely gutted/lightweighted to the max without going to plexi windows. so maybe the question is what is the max hp a stock mani can support? (2.8/2.9) i have a short runner but didnt like the power band so its just sitting in the garage.

_Modified by Nuzzi at 5:21 AM 12-14-2009_


_Modified by Nuzzi at 5:22 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: biggest turbo that will fit with stock intake? 12v vr6 (Nuzzi)*

GT3582R fits back there on an Kinetic manifold.


----------

